# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: ارور هنگام تبدیل Excel به SQL

## forodo

سلام
توی sql وقتی می خوام یه فایل اکسل رو تبدیل کنم اروره زیر میاد.
Untitled.jpg
Untitled.jpg

----------


## forodo

توی کامپیوتر دیگه ای هم امتحان کردم گفتم شاید مشکل از من باشه ولی بازم نشد

----------

